# Members I'd like like to meet in person



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

Below are the names of the guys and Gal whom if I could I'd like to meet in person due to their outstanding personalities, good sense of humor and just outright awesome people.

GOPRO:  Probably the only one on the list I may some day actually meet since he isn't that far geographically from me.  I'm jersey he is NY.  I'd love to train with this guy.  He is loaded with knowledge of my sport and as stated above one hell of a guy.

DERO: My favorite turn to guy for a laugh and one heck of a sense of humor and very thick skinned.  Can take a joke better then anyone.  I'd love to hit the mountain bike trails with this Canadian.  I wouldn't hesitate to introduce him to someone as my brother.

DINO:  Again a Canadian and with the most bubbliest personality here.  Never seems to get down and a sure uplifting and inspirational gal.  She rocks and aint bad looken either  whoohooo  wink wink!!!

BURNER:  My wing man. An allie like no other and just one hell of a great guy.  He and I have much in common.  Both Ex military, same Computer Field, and we both work the graveyard shift.  He and I are usually the only ones in here during the wee hours of the morning yapping.  He is da man.

DAVID:  Best stories on the Entire Internet. Best connections to all the Hottest Females in the USofA.  He reminds me of myself when I was single and the man I envy for his carefree lifestyle.  David is again one of my best friends in here and always level headed and a joy to talk to.
He is one big azz bitch too!!!  Love to train with him also.

Crashman.  What can I say, He can make anyone laugh and if I drank he would be my party connection.  Always good for a laugh and I'm certain he would be a ton of fun to hang around with.

KATIE:  Oh man what a sweetheart.  This gal has the personality that anyone would fall in love with or envy to have.  She never has a bad thing to say about anyone and just a perfect gem.  I'm still looking for a flaw in this gals character but I don't see any sign of one.   She is someone I could see sitting with at 00:00 on her front portch swing drinking a glass of wine, looking at the sky and stars and just talking until sunrise.   

J'BO:  She has a body that can stop a heart from beating and a face to match. What a knockout.  I'd love to meet her but I don't think I would be able to control myself around her.  She would need DAVID as a bodyguard.  

Well that's my list. I'm sure there are a few more that excape me but I'll update it when I think of them.


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

Ignoring the swedish chick, aren't we?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Awwww no its not that Jenn but your too much the hottie dear.  My wife sees me mention your name and I'm dead meat!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

nice save fire!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Save my backside Jenny!!!  I've seen your pics!!!  that sheeit was the truth!!!  hahahahahaha   There are a couple of gals I kept off here for that reason.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Oh don't get me wrong,, DINO is also a total hottie but  I've known her the longest. Ever since MM.com where we were all banned together!!!  Wife or not,, Dino had to go on the list and I'll have to take my chances and hope if wife sees the name Dino she will think on the lines "male" as in Dean Martin.   I know a big stretch there!!!  hahahaha


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 26, 2003)

Man, you're worse off than I thought if Dero is at the top of your list.  I'll have to admit though, he's up there on mine too.  That crasy aussie Kuso too.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Ignoring the swedish chick, aren't we?


swedish? thougt is was...switz...er..never mond...

(Ya know i get you everytime with that one..)

was'sup, Fire!


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> swedish? thougt is was...switz...er..never mond...



 not funny!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Bman!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Hey BUSTENOUT!!  HOW THE HELL ARE YOU OLD BUDDIE!!  HEY YOU KNOW YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN ON MY LIST IF I KNEW YOU WERE STILL HERE BUT YOU DISAPPEAR FOR MONTHS ON END!!!!  You and I go WAYYYY back and my 1st true friend on one of these messsage boards.  MM.com to those who don't already know.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 26, 2003)

Sup?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> not funny!



hehehe,,, kick his ass Jenn!!!  I'd love to see that!!! hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> not funny!


ha ha!
Whew! I crack myself up sometimes!
I knew I'd get you with that!!


jenny kick my ass? She's brutal! She pounds on punching bags with OUT hand wraps! That is one tuff chick!


u working tomorrow, FS?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 26, 2003)

FS, doing alright man.  How 'bout yourself?  How's the family? 

Yeah, I tend to read more than I post anymore.  Not much to say I guess.  Rarely will you hear an Italian say that huh? lol


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ha ha!
> Whew! I crack myself up sometimes!
> I knew I'd get you with that!!
> ...



afraid so B,, working 19:00 to 07:00am as usual.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> FS, doing alright man.  How 'bout yourself?  How's the family?
> 
> Yeah, I tend to read more than I post anymore.  Not much to say I guess.  Rarely will you hear an Italian say that huh? lol



All is great with myself and family for the most part. I'm just coming off a rotator cuff injury (I hope) not fully tested yet to see if it's really getting better.  Other then that all is very good.  All good with you?


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

oh your sooo in trouble.  i am restricting access to my pic thread.


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2003)

My list would be way too long. I also would be afraid of leaving someone out.  But basically you all know who you are. Any chance that I can meet someone I have.  

Just wish I could take back one meeting. The worse thing I have ever done.. Albald!!!  LOL JK You know I love ya Flyboy.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

I am with pb....i kinda want to meet you all....for different reasons of course.

dero= to put braids in his hair
dave= to kick in the ass and then give him a big hug
gr81= to punch out
buff, dino, stacey, bf, jenny, lina, katie, deb, les= to hug and kiss the im beauties
burner= to whip his bottom in shape 
pb, kuso, albob= to meet the im pervs (make sure i am wearing pants and not a skirt) 
fires wife= to rat him out. Just jokin
nt and mrs= to apologize
ok there are way too many of you...
ris, sawheet, mj, eskimo, tcd, dv, dg.....oh my havent forgotten...thats why i wanta meet everyone.


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

very slowly I'm making my way thru meeting the IM'ers.  2 down and a lot to go ...


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> buff, dino, stacey, bf, jenny, lina, katie, deb, les= *to hug and kiss the im beauties*
> _nt and mrs= to apologize_



we'll accept hugs and kisses as payment ... hehe


----------



## katie64 (May 26, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe I made Fire's list, he must of missed that thread, thank God, I wish everyone had and I could of deleted it...........past tense, hopefully all is forgiven............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey Fire, you and your family are welcome anytime, you  can stay at the Inn on the house...............that goes for any members of IM, my doors always open...... 

My 1st flight to meet IM members will be Texas to meet all the IM babes down there...............Butterfly, Princess, Buff, TXDeb who am I forgetting in Texas..............then it's to Cali to meet D  and his lady, then Colorado, Burner and the Prince
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then Canada, to meet J'bo(hottie), Dero, NT and the Mrs.(just to get some tips)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then NY to meet the Supplemental lawyer and Gopro , then I'll sneak into NJ and meet Fire in a private room , hehehe........hmmmmmmmm .........I'm definitely hitting Oklahoma too, hope he's fighting with the wifej/k..............then I'm hitting Australia and Japan,  and hopefully alot of other places...I have lots of time off in the fall , winter and spring........


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Wow!!!You is getting around!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 26, 2003)

I still say we should all book a cruise together!! Damn what a time that would be!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

Yeah for us Canadians ...   Katies coming to visit us ...


----------



## dino (May 26, 2003)

Hey FS........ 




I'd like to meet you all.....Well except Dero, but he keeps stalking me....lol 

jk!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> we'll accept hugs and kisses as payment ... hehe



done.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I still say we should all book a cruise together!! Damn what a time that would be!



Sounds like a wicked time to me....too much damn food on those things though. And i may be tempted to throw Dave over board.


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Hey FS........
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,don't you blame me???


----------



## dino (May 26, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2003)

Any of you guys come to Oz and miss me i'll kick your ass!!  
Kuso's already driven past my door, but is forgiven with the nice little gift he sent me  
Want to hit Canada in the next 2 years for a snowboardin session with my bro (any free accomodation guys??)
I'd love to meet any one from IM 
The few specials would be Kuso, J'bo, Lina, Tank, Burner, Dero, Craig..... oh and Fade and Butterfly (love to do a leg session with Fade)


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh your sooo in trouble.  i am restricting access to my pic thread.



Oh J'Bo,, you have NO IDEA what goes through my mind with you dear but I don't know you very well YET(hope to change that) so I will be a gentleman and refrain.  I will say it was ALL GOOD THINGS.  
The people I picked on here all all people I've known for about a year and a few for about 2 years from MM.com.  Believe me when I say, if I could meet you I'd be there in a FLASH.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am with pb....i kinda want to meet you all....for different reasons of course.
> 
> dero= to put braids in his hair
> ...



Your right it is hard to mention everyone and there are of course others here I'd love to meet.  I just picked out the handful of people that have supported me and my beliefs even if it caused them some smack. And the people I spend the majority of my time talking to.

JODI for example is one I forgot in the original post and I'd love to do a leg workout with that gal!!!!  And feel her thighs and calves if she'd let me.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am with pb....i kinda want to meet you all....for different reasons of course.
> 
> dero= to put braids in his hair
> ...




Ohhh I seeee,,, aaa huuu  I notice I'm not on your list either just my wife.  ok ok.  then since I'd still like to meet you I suppose your forcing me to stalk you.  hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Hey FS........
> 
> 
> ...



Hiyaaa  Sweetie!!!!!!!!  kisses


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Any of you guys come to Oz and miss me i'll kick your ass!!
> Kuso's already driven past my door, but is forgiven with the nice little gift he sent me
> Want to hit Canada in the next 2 years for a snowboardin session with my bro (any free accomodation guys??)
> ...



Boardin in Canada...That would be SOOOOO EASY. My sis used to work at Sunshine Ski Resort in Banff Alberta (skiing capital of Canada)...Her ex runs the resort on the hill....Pick a date i am there and i will organize the entire thang.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh J'Bo,, you have NO IDEA what goes through my mind with you dear but I don't know you very well YET(hope to change that) so I will be a gentleman and refrain.  I will say it was ALL GOOD THINGS.
> The people I picked on here all all people I've known for about a year and a few for about 2 years from MM.com.  Believe me when I say, if I could meet you I'd be there in a FLASH.



Still not forgiven... banned from photo section...


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Ok now go and read the original post ok? I edited it.


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Boardin in Canada...That would be SOOOOO EASY. My sis used to work at Sunshine Ski Resort in Banff Alberta (skiing capital of Canada)...Her ex runs the resort on the hill....Pick a date i am there and i will organize the entire thang.


Hell yeah!! What are the dates for the snow season there??


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Start in October and go til May...best time to go is in begining of January....like say for my b day...lol...January 11th


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Oh how I'd like to wrap myself up with a pretty bow and all and give me to you for your b'day!!! lol


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

and the tag would read "watch out my crazy wife carries a gun" love fire


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Oh J'Bo,, I have all my guns safely locked in a safe in an undesclosed location.  She has no idea where they are and besides that,, even if she did have a gun, I'm not sure you wouldn't be worth a little bullet wound. In fact,, after seeing your pics again,, I can safely say I'd take the a bullet to get up close to you sugar!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

I just hope she can't figure out how to set up a demolition charge with the stuff I still have left.  hehehehe


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

a bullet wound hey...

well jump on the band wagon and headover to the slopes January of 2004. Making a thread now.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Boardin in Canada...That would be SOOOOO EASY. My sis used to work at Sunshine Ski Resort in Banff Alberta (skiing capital of Canada)...Her ex runs the resort on the hill....Pick a date i am there and i will organize the entire thang.




...yeah..and then stay in the lodge and drink...
(ms J'bo....doesn't take to snow sports too well...)

She's a definate beach person!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

hot tub...workout...hike...laugh...eat

i have bad experiences of boarding: 1st time i broke my tailbone, 2nd time i broke my wrist, and 3rd time YOU THINK I AM NUTS there is no 3rd time for me. Still would be a great time. Lots to do there. Plus hot springs are fun....and there is an indoor climbing wall...


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> a bullet wound hey...
> 
> well jump on the band wagon and headover to the slopes January of 2004. Making a thread now.



oh hell, I love skiing but I'd rather meet you afterwards(alone) in the Jaccuzzi!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

hey! Look who it is!
our champion!
hay baby! Have a good nap?


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> oh hell, I love skiing but I'd rather meet you afterwards(alone) in the Jaccuzzi!!!


ha ha..get in line...pal!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Burner your one of my BEST friend on here but my friend I'm afraid she is worth my putting an ass whoopen on you!!!! hahahahahaha   I swear I'd apologize to you later on though!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

did you say a NAP B?  J'Bo was napping???  Oh my there goes my mind again!!  I'm wondering if she sleeps naked like I'm visualizing at this very second!  hehehehe  Oh wait a minute what is my mind visualizing now?   oh kewel that is ME!!  I'm there with her and I'm .......  ok gotta go.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

I'd just show her that pic of you in those red...spandex thingies you were wearing....
It'd be all over for you brotha!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Well I'll show her the one I DIDN'T post without the Spandex  hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

damn..
 

but...I know something you don't know..
nya nya!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

If you mean that you lost your penis in Bosnia you already told me that secret ya nut.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

you guys sure are crackin me up.

i have lotsa smiles to share with all of yah. so no ass whoppins.

spandex hey boys? well you know that they dont breath so well?

as for the nap it was great...hot breeze blowing through my patio doors...while i layed in my fluffy bed and hugged my pillows.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you guys sure are crackin me up.
> 
> i have lotsa smiles to share with all of yah. so no ass whoppins.
> ...



I don't want your smiles J'Bo I want the total package!!!  I'll tell ya what, while your in my arms you can smile at Burner over my shoulder. hehehehe

OMG!! that is exactly how I pictured you napping.  Breeze and all!!  One leg uncovered and you were totally naked and I was .......!!!  That is soo uncanny don't you think?????


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Hmmmmm,ZAPPPP, I'm a pillow!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

oh and the Spandex he is lying just to make me look bad,, I don't have any spandex.  I only wear manly man cloths.  hehehehe


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

you were on the 'cloud' eh? Not the hammock?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Currently wearing a pair of Black/grey/white Cammo pants and a black World Gym Sweat shirt.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i have lotsa smiles to share with all of yah. so no ass whoppins.




k, no ass whoopins! how bout a big noogie!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

ok so dero is the pillow and fire is on my leg and burner is behind me.....humm this kinda sounds like your GANGing up ON ME.


----------



## sawheet (May 26, 2003)

I think my answer will be JBO , so I can place the thong on the heiny


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Currently wearing a pair of Black/grey/white Cammo pants and a black World Gym Sweat shirt.



so...you look tuff...bet ya have that silly 'jersy accent....


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

I'm not on your leg  I didn't say where I was darlen'  I just said one leg is not covered.  I was all cuddled up with you.  Dero was the pillow I threw on the floor for the dog. And Burner was behind you,,, yes in the other room getting us the wine I summoned.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

what exactly is manly man clothes?

cloud yes...hammock moves too much....tummy still is filled to the top with carbs so i dont think alot of movement is wise.

thank god you did not say that you were wearing those bruttle gator pants...big no no to women....HINT MEN...WOMEN CANT STAND TIGHT ANKLED PANTS...if they arent wider than the leg than they just arent cool. Clothes and the way a man dresses is VERY important (at least i think) its the first thing i notice cause it tells you alot about the person.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so...you look tuff...bet ya have that silly 'jersy accent....


You BASTARD!!! you had to bring up the accent didn't you!!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I think my answer will be JBO , so I can place the thong on the heiny


WHAT?  WHAT?  I have her TOTALLY Naked under the covers with ME and your trying to put cloths back on her???  Oh you are sick!!!!   
hahahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I think my answer will be JBO , so I can place the thong on the heiny



theres my thong...i have been lookin for you all day...since you werent around i have been getting chilly 

 aww dero is on the floor...burner is getting wine? i dont drink silly...and i can just picture your wife standing behind me with an axe.


----------



## sawheet (May 26, 2003)

How about the guy wuth the stupid tight ankle pants, a fag bag "aka fanny pack"  And a flashdance sweatshirt, topped off with a doo-rag.  Oh and otomix shoes.  And he has a weight belt on, gloves. straps and a carbo force drink!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

no he is just covering my privates for me....not really considered clothes. haha.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what exactly is manly man clothes?
> 
> cloud yes...hammock moves too much....tummy still is filled to the top with carbs so i dont think alot of movement is wise.
> ...



Manly man cloths are Cammos which I wear frequently and or Jeans with sweatshirts or t-shirts. Stuff like that.    No I don't wear whatever Gator pants are.


----------



## sawheet (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> WHAT?  WHAT?  I have her TOTALLY Naked under the covers with ME and your trying to put cloths back on her???  Oh you are sick!!!!
> hahahahaha


Look at my title dude, so actually I would be putting ME on her,


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> How about the guy wuth the stupid tight ankle pants, a fag bag "aka fanny pack"  And a flashdance sweatshirt, topped off with a doo-rag.  Oh and otomix shoes.  And he has a weight belt on, gloves. straps and a carbo force drink!!!!!!



bhaaaaahahahaha  fuqing too funny!!!  You just mentioned like 60 people in the gym I used to go to.  For reasons such as that and several other reasons.  I built an entire gym in my basement and I train alone.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> How about the guy wuth the stupid tight ankle pants, a fag bag "aka fanny pack"  And a flashdance sweatshirt, topped off with a doo-rag.  Oh and otomix shoes.  And he has a weight belt on, gloves. straps and a carbo force drink!!!!!!



there is this guy at my gym that wears a belly top with his hairy tummy stickin out...purple TIGHT spandex shorts that are laced up at the crotch and a white headband...he always flexs in the mirror...i had to stop going to the gym at the same time as him cause i would be able to control myself and laugh all workout long.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no he is just covering my privates for me....not really considered clothes. haha.



Trust me when I say,, the vivid picture I'm imagining your privates ARE covered up.  (and don't let your imaginations go X-rated there)


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> You BASTARD!!! you had to bring up the accent didn't you!!!  hahahahahaha



ha ha...I'll bring up soemthing better....
(I forgot how friggin HUGE you are......so...I am going to say a pre-emptive I am sorry for what I am about to do to you, bro!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

!


----------



## sawheet (May 26, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

fire ... sawheet ... you gotta have a wife like mine to pull off what you're trying.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Look at my title dude, so actually I would be putting ME on her,



Oh I get ya now but you came in late and I already had her naked and your already in her washing machine.  hehehe


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

BURNER YOU MUTHER F@#!$#  !!!!!!!!!!!!!     I hate you!!!   hahahahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

hey..it's the only thing I have against you for leverage....
Geez..your arms are huge...don't beat me too bad, eh? 
thanks!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

yah sawheet and fire wifes are together as we speak plottin to kill J'Bo and burn her thong


----------



## sawheet (May 26, 2003)

Damm Always too late!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

OK OK B,,, I surrender and you win,,, I'm getting off of J"Bo and thowing you into my place  now PLEASE  DELETE THAT!!!  PLEEEASE!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

i cant speak cause i am laughin so hard....great pic babe


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

haha those sure are some manly clothes babe.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Damm Always too late!



Don't worry SawHeet,, so you can't duplicate what Burner just did, I'm pulling you out of the Washing machine,, put you on quick dry and put you BACK on J'Bo cute little tushy.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

damn...did that back fire?????
(does she have a spandex fetish or something??)


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> haha those sure are some manly clothes babe.



fuck fuck fuck fuck I was too late you saw that!!!   OK it was leg day and I was doing manly manly squats and extensions.  I "used" to wear those to keep things down below out of the way.  Oh forget it!!!!  Why in the hell did I ever post that damn pic and why did my WING MAN let me crash and burn like that!!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 26, 2003)

umm I dont think so, Jbo likes a man to be a man, no spandex!,  Right Jenny?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn...did that back fire?????
> (does she have a spandex fetish or something??)



Oh NOOOO burner it did not BACKFIRE.  Take note of the little smiley face rolling around laughing  you D I C K !!!!    HAHAHAHA


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

ok I'm going now to read my bible.  bye bye


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

wahoo!
Time to eat!
CHICKEN! YEAH!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

still can't stop laughing...not at you fire...just at what this thread has become...people are allowed to have one bad outfit...it is only one right?...hey it would be perfect for a wrestling audition...just give us a nudie and you can make it up to burner.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> umm I dont think so, Jbo likes a man to be a man, no spandex!,  Right Jenny?



You big suckup Saw!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> still can't stop laughing...not at you fire...just at what this thread has become...people are allowed to have one bad outfit...it is only one right?...hey it would be perfect for a wrestling audition...just give us a nudie and you can make it up to burner.


Well I did some Wrestling with a small organization here in Jersey.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Might as well tell all now. nothing to loose.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

are you serious?  your the best....can't wait to meet you in person in Banff on the 15th of January...


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

sawheet isnt a suck up...he is just sawheet.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> still can't stop laughing...not at you fire...just at what this thread has become...people are allowed to have one bad outfit...it is only one right?...hey it would be perfect for a wrestling audition...just give us a nudie and you can make it up to burner.


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

After this you damned right you got nuting to lose...Nuting to lose... 
  


Next time,watch who you tose on da floor to da dogs...


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

oh...do tell..what was your name?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> are you serious?  your the best....can't wait to meet you in person in Banff on the 15th of January... [/QUOTE
> 
> Talking to me here J'Bo?  If so I'm afraid so.  I did it for about 1 1/2 years.  Wasn't for money believe me.  There was no money.  All for fun and my kids.  They loved it.


----------



## sawheet (May 26, 2003)

Well we could see him coming a mile away down the slopes, hey dude I wore parachute pants in high school dont sweat it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

that was great, dero!
(sorry fs.....)


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> After this you damned right you got nuting to lose...Nuting to lose...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my OTHER GOOD BUDDY DERO!!!  Hey I REALLY appreciate you BUMPING THAT picture thread of mine buddy!!!  Remind me to get even later.    hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> After this you damned right you got nuting to lose...Nuting to lose...
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!  
     I hate to admit it but that is fuking funny as hell I'm dying over hear I'm laughing soo hard.  touche'


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

so...captain spandex..what was your name?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that was great, dero!
> (sorry fs.....)



Oh noo way can I accept that "sorry" B.  That WAS FUNNY!  REALLY FUNNY!!!!  feel sorry for me after that one I sure do!!!!  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so...captain spandex..what was your name?



Haven't figured it out yet buddy?  Think real hard.


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

He,he...What I like best are the matching curtains!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Give you a little hint.  FIRE!!!  Got it yet?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> He,he...What I like best are the matching curtains!!!



Oh man you got me laughing again here DERO.  They were Great!!!!  I have to fucking save that pic man.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Well we could see him coming a mile away down the slopes, hey dude I wore parachute pants in high school dont sweat it.



Saw your showing your age. Your about 40 right?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

maybe 37


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yes i was talking to you big daddy...i actually think you look kinda cute in red lepard skin
> 
> this is honestly one time i can truly admit to properly using a smilie. I am on the floor and cant stop laughing. thanks guys.
> ...



Oh pleease  No need to apologize at this point on this thread.  There is currently this big red and black target on my chest so feel free to laugh at will.   I can't even resist it at this point.


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Give you a little hint.  FIRE!!!  Got it yet?


   
 FIRE?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yes i was talking to you big daddy...i actually think you look kinda cute in red lepard skin
> noticed the lovely statement FOLLOWED BY THE ROLLING ON THE FLOOR THINGY AGAIN LAUGHING AT ME!!  HEHEHEHE
> 
> ...


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> FIRE?



Close D.   FIRESTORM


----------



## sawheet (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_Good guess bro 37 in two months


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Otay,time for this ombre to go hit da sac...Time to get my beauty sleep in...
Astalavista!!!

But to return to the original intent of this thread...
I'de like to meet yous all...I won't do a list,I mean YOUS ALL.


I know J'Bo,sorry can't make it out to IM's Convention 2004.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

whew! I made it..just inhaled a double chicken burger....damn, I'm good..
I only have one more week of trying to mass..before ms. j'bo throws my fat butt into boot camp...
in two months....y'all are gonmna see a lean, mean post whorring machine!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

vegas in sept then? that one is already in the works.
i find out in the next couple of weeks when i am going down there. 

Naked on the floor....ummm well not really...but close...thanks for making me laugh so hard guys...i am gonna dream about red lepards attacking me now.


----------



## sawheet (May 26, 2003)

He is Mister Heat Miser!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am gonna dream about red lepards attacking me now.


bad kitty...BAD!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> whew! I made it..just inhaled a double chicken burger....damn, I'm good..
> I only have one more week of trying to mass..before ms. j'bo throws my fat butt into boot camp...
> in two months....y'all are gonmna see a lean, mean post whorring machine!


When are you ever going to post a pic of yourself man?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> vegas in sept then? that one is already in the works.
> i find out in the next couple of weeks when i am going down there.
> 
> Naked on the floor....ummm well not really...but close...thanks for making me laugh so hard guys...i am gonna dream about red lepards attacking me now.


HAHAHAHA  Your such a cutie!!!  We love you!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Burner your ex military,, do you know what the term "firestorm" means?


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

what?? You haven't seen my ugly mug?
Here...this was me in December:
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/slusser9...slusser98/vwp?.dir=/ME&.dnm=Mike2.jpg&.src=ph

nope. not familiar with fire storm...
now shit storm...I am familiar with that!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Awww Your such a cutie!!!  I liked this pic of you the best.  100_0349a


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

yep..I'm just danged adorable.....


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

you laugh....my mother would have words with you, sir!


----------



## firestorm (May 27, 2003)

hahahaha  you little egotistical bastard you!!!  Your mom never liked me anyway.  I heard this and it's all your fault. You've shown her those pics of me!!!  hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

damn! I show you my pics..and now u call me little...
I'm so crushed..I think I am going to need counseling...


time for chicken again!


----------



## firestorm (May 27, 2003)

hehehehehe  I didn't mean little that way I meant your pecker size.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

ahh...damn....now ya went and dun did it....

hey...it was cold out!
I'm still gonna need counseling....


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

I'm not sure that i wanna meet you now Burner...
You look like a real estate sales man.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

that would be real estate counselor, my friend!


----------



## firestorm (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ahh...damn....now ya went and dun did it....
> 
> hey...it was cold out!
> I'm still gonna need counseling....


hahahahahaha  your too damn funny.  OK everyone I was just joking with Burner. he doesn't have a little pecker (I assume) and he isn't a little whatever I called him earlier.


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that would be real estate counselor, my friend!


The difference being??

I have a cunning plan.... wanna hear it??


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

I'm not a sheister car salesman type realtor.
Besides..it does sound better, doesn't it??


cunning plan, eh? let's have it!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

*cunning plan revealed and deleted*


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahahahaha  your too damn funny.  OK everyone I was just joking with Burner. he doesn't have a little pecker (I assume) and he isn't a little whatever I called him earlier.



thanks 4 the clarification, buddy!


----------



## firestorm (May 27, 2003)

I'd do that Ris but I'm otta here in 10 minutes.  I'll do it on Saturday though if your on.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

man...I've still got an hour....
see ya on saturday night, FS!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Ok i'll pm everyone on my buddy list on Sat night well do it.. It'll freak her out.... I'll go back and edit that post so she dont know


----------



## firestorm (May 27, 2003)

Good day to you Burner and have a wonderful week. Look forward to talking to you on Saturday and looking at Ris' Avitar pic.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

later, bro!

ris...did I miss something?


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

I'll pm ya..


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

got it....evil...clever....you da man!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

i know what you effers are up to....ris dont even think of doing that...


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Doin what


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i know what you effers are up to....ris dont even think of doing that...


Dare ya!!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Dare ya!!


You gotta help DG its an all in on Sat


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You gotta help DG its an all in on Sat


I think I missed something. What are you talking about??


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

Hmmmm,Ris,am I on your buddy list???


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

he is trying to set up something to piss me off.
he is getting everyone to change their avi's to my ass.
nice one...jerk


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> he is trying to set up something to piss me off.
> he is getting everyone to change their avi's to my ass.
> nice one...jerk



That's your hot ass????  OMG!!!!!  I need a shower......


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Since this thread is long gone.... I forgot who I'd like to meet.  How about someone in all directions.


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm,Ris,am I on your buddy list???


Of course


----------



## dino (May 27, 2003)

MODS........Please rename this thread to the *firestorm/J'Bo/Burner *thread......


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

OK, I can think of some people now!

Firestorm-  Keep the Red gym shorts at home!!!!
w8 & MMA- I think it would be cool to see the dojo, observe w8's work ethics and watch MMA get his butt kicked by w8 in the gym!
J'bo- this is to obvious
NT- more than obvious
Dino- how long has it been, Dino?  2 years and a bunch of hello's on several boards!?!?!
*Damn... so many Canadian's*
B'fly, Fade & Stacey (love them Texans!  )  To verify and see if Butterfly really thinks I'm a dork!  
Prince - to shake his hand and then here him bitch at me for being the biggest pest around!
Tank, IT & Bekah! To drink lots of beer, talk about wrestling and have Bekah serve us!  Just kidding Bekah!  
Katie- 
Erilaya - MIA!
Sheri Stewart!!  (Toronto very soon!!!)  (this is my summer goal for Canada visit!)
Freeman!
Crash
Burner
gopro- finger's crossed
DP

and lastly, for overseas... a must see and challenge in workouts

Forever Jenny (aka Nike_girl) ... the gal from Switzer I mean, Sweden!  

Of course the list goes on but ............


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Well dont have a beer with me then Dave


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Then, we'd have to grab Tank, Bekah and IT for our beer fest.  Wait, there is Dino and Dero.  I bet BO likes beer, too!  

I can only afford one international flight per year being in school and things!    After I graduate, Rissole!     Psstt... we could just go to Sweden ya know!


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Funk!  How did I forget Cronno and Titanya for Universal Studio's adventure?


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Then, we'd have to grab Tank, Bekah and IT for our beer fest.  Wait, there is Dino and Dero.  I bet BO likes beer, too!
> 
> I can only afford one international flight per year being in school and things!    After I graduate, Rissole!     Psstt... we could just go to Sweden ya know!


Sounds like the making of a good plan champ 
A beer fest in Sweden hmmmmm


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Damn... everytime I see your avi, Riss, I think of J'bo!  WTF are you doing to us?   

Definitely a good idea!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Damn... everytime I see your avi, Riss, I think of J'bo!  WTF are you doing to us?


It's an awesome thing aint it !?!?!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

only 5 more days then your takin it down.


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Babe, if you really want me to i'll take it down now 
It's just gettin a good buzz in the place though


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

Evert time I see it I think that you are her!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

me too....to think that that used to be my ass and now its ris's........what next sawheet uses a pic of my thong for his avi


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> me too....to think that that used to be my ass and now its ris's........what next sawheet uses a pic of my thong for his avi


One can NEVER tell,can we???


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

If your ass was my face i'd be scratchin my chin alllll dayyyy !!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

I'd probably have pretty bad breath though too


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am with pb....i kinda want to meet you all....for different reasons of course.
> 
> gr81= to punch out
> .




gr81 punches back!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Sheri Stewart!!



yo. dave-
this name sounds familiar. Did she use to be a member here or at mm.com?

did / does she live in wisconsin?


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Sheri Stewart aka. Venus! is from MM.com as a moderator.  She also did a few shoots with my friend, Deeann.  I really miss hearing from her and I must go get her attention soon!  

She is such a sweetie!


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

oh yeah...duh.....


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

I'd like to meet Mma and w8, where are they from??


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

canada....west side, if I remember?


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

I just wanna see how short w8 really is ....


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

is she short? I did not kow that? She isn't...like...a...pigmy..is she??

(mma is gonna kick my butt for that one!)


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

I saw her pic in her last comp line up. She was the shortest one there


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

maybe the others were just amazons?


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

*like Hommer* Mmmmm Amazons...


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

I was also thinking of that movie " the Animal'
when Rob was walking that big girl down thestreet.
"Amazon! THat's a big B!"


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

That gonna be on Fox soon i'll have to wacth it again


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

it's almost funny enough to buy...


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> gr81 punches back!



thanks for holdin back babe


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> it's almost funny enough to buy...


Mmmmmm.... NA!!  i'll tape it off fox  No commercials 

Ahhh was J here or what


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

think it is time for her to go to the gym....
hmmm...all hot and sweaty.....


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Mmmmm hot and sweaty J'Bo
"Oh towel boy!!"   Yes miss


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

i needed a towel boy today....great cardio workout.


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> canada....west side, if I remember?



East side of Canada ... Ontario I think

As it Sheri Stewart ... TO is my guess ...

damn ... do you see the trend ... there are a lot of hotties out East!


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

Oh yeah..... TO is home to quite a few hotties including Sheri Stewart.  OK, time to get her attention!!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 28, 2003)

I would carry jent her towel, and have a donut in each hand, so wheres the towel?


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

where would you carry it, Sawheet......  you do have a rod... don't you?


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

thats gross dave....sawheet is a respectable guy....he would never act pornal....


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2003)

Yes you are right,mucho HOTTIES out east...
AND I"M HERE ALSO...
Gotta meat more of these


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

you bet you should Dero!!
Venus ... JBo ... w8lifter ... Dino ...


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats gross dave....sawheet is a respectable guy....he would never act pornal....




don't worry about my grossness much longer

Just read my signature!!!


----------



## Tboy (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats gross dave....sawheet is a respectable guy....he would never act pornal....



*Ahem*

yeah right, he's innocent..    His subtitle is "Jbo's Thong"


----------



## eskimo515 (May 28, 2003)

It would be great to meet everyone that hits this board.  The member pics only go so far, except for J'Bo!  They go far enough!


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

I cant see your sig. what does it say?


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

under my sig it says wooshhh  etc


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> *Ahem*
> 
> yeah right, he's innocent..    His subtitle is "Jbo's Thong"


 Good call Tboy


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

well ris....you can keep my ass if you want cause i had to take all the pics down.


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

really? Why?
took up too much space?


----------



## racoon02 (May 28, 2003)

This thread puts a whole new meaning to the acronym M.I.L.F


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

why MILF??  That stands for Mothers I'd like to Fuck????


----------



## racoon02 (May 28, 2003)

Substitue Members for Mothers


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> really? Why?
> took up too much space?



no i took them down cause i needed to if i want the mags to look at them.


MILF? what are you talkin about....i aint no ones momma....why do i look like a momma?


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> Substitue Members for Mothers




a ha ha ha!  Gotcha!  That was quite clever and I would have never guessed that!  Good one Raccoon!


----------



## gr81 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks for holdin back babe



See I am not all bad


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well ris....you can keep my ass if you want cause i had to take all the pics down.


:bounce: I have permission


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> See I am not all bad



gr8smartass= dont push your luck buddy 

ris= yes honey you have permission to keep my old ass...cause a new one is on the way

American Muscle and Fitness will be looking at my pics next weekend. Yippee keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2003)

Immm melting she called me honey  
Dont forget your beautiful ass has a genetically pre determined shape so you might find it hard to change. I really dont see how you can improve on perfection anyway


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

#$%& genetics....i am liftin my butt  you just watch me....it just sounded like you dared me....you just wait and see Mr.


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2003)

Ok Miss... Take it as a dare 
I want pics too


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am liftin my butt




Wish I was there to see that!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> gr8smartass= dont push your luck buddy
> 
> J'Bo,, the Ignore feature works really well you should learn how to use it.
> ...



Good  luck with this Sweetie. Since I'm a subscriber to that mag I sincerely hope they print your pics or I'll threaten to cancel it.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

thanks fire..
so you comin to Vegas with us?


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Hi sweetie your online!!! Kewel. I'd love to J but I don't know how that would be possible.  My wife and kids won't let me go alone and there really isn't anything for the kids there.  I promised them the next trip is that place in Florida with that big mouse.


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I promised them the next trip is that place in Florida with that big mouse.




Sorry to intervene but FS, how long were you going to keep that a secret from me?!?!?!?!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> My wife and kids won't let me go alone and there really isn't anything for the kids there.



I've got the same problem. If you come up with some brilliant excuse, let me know.


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Sorry to intervene but FS, how long were you going to keep that a secret from me?!?!?!?!



Believe me David when the time grows near,, You will know!!!  I asked a coworker and that place is called Disney world or land.  How far are you from there Dave?


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I've got the same problem. If you come up with some brilliant excuse, let me know.


You got it Captain.  Possible work trip maybe but my wife would be calling all the time and knows to many people I work with so that won't work for me but maybe it would work for you.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

well we can fake a death....gonna try it for dero....distant aunt?


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Only problem is I've been married for 11, 12, or 13 years now.  my wife knows my whole family. that won't work for me either.  How about you send me your picture J'Bo with a note requesting me to be your professional trainer for 1 week.   What the Hell am I talking about!!! That absolutely wouldn't work but only get me killed for real!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

I'm the only person I know of that  has actually gotten busted for "cheating" without actually  "cheating".


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Oh J'Bo,, btw,, Happy 1 year Anniversary!!!  You have been here for 1 year. yeaaaaaayyy!!!


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

J'Bo,how many aunts are you offing????
Yo,Fire!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Hey D!! how are you my man. How is the Cannondale coming around?


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!!
I changed a few things on it...
AND I LIKE DOUBLE BOING BOING!!!!
Have seen the pics in the "Calling all mountain bikers" thread?


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

sounds painful...

yo! Dero!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

yEAA THE PICS OF THE BIKE WERE NICE BRO. I JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHAT YOU THOUGHT OF THE BIKE.


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> sounds painful...
> 
> yo! Dero!


 What sounds painful???


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

the boing boing part...

(so it was a bad joke...was hungry..low blood sugars, moon's gravitational pull upon the earth affected my sense of humor, it isn't a full moon. )


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yEAA THE PICS OF THE BIKE WERE NICE BRO. I JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHAT YOU THOUGHT OF THE BIKE.


Yo Fire,what's with the caps???You pissed?He,he...
It will take some getting use to it,geometry sure is diff from my Kona,but not bad,you know what I mean???
I've been on some rough singletracks,just to see the diff,AWESOME!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Sorry for the caps. typed real quick and didn't want to go back and correct the whole thing. hehehe   I'm glad you like the bike.  I've never rode a Kona but there is a sure difference comparing bikes.   There is a HUGE difference between my Cannondale and my GT IDrive.  I actually feel more secure on my Cannondale at high speeds.  I gotta get the pics on here damnit!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

In fact that is my goal this week to get the bikes on here.


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

hahahaha  I like that face. good one.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

I think I test rode an IDrive a year back...dual suspensoin...very much nice...
very much $$$$


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Well ya get what you pay for as they say B.  Yes its F/S but not as expensive as many of the bikes these days.  it was $2,100.00 but I put $500.00 Hayes disc brakes on it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

holy crap!
can't you just put your foot down and save 400.00????


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

I didn't pay 2,100 that is what it was listed at.  I did however pay 500.00 for the brakes.  No discounts there.


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

I changed the brakes on Da C'dale and it cost me $57.00 (cdn)
He,he...(Shimano Deores/v-brakes)
But what a difference,from the non discriptives ones that were on it before !!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

um...I paid...20.00 for the POS GT in my garage...


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> um...I paid...20.00 for the POS GT in my garage...


Do you ride it or is it a "GARAGE ORNAMENT"??????


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I changed the brakes on Da C'dale and it cost me $57.00 (cdn)
> He,he...(Shimano Deores/v-brakes)
> But what a difference,from the non discriptives ones that were on it before !!!


Non descriptive?  I thought all Cannondales came with Shimano brakes of some sort.  Mine came with the Deore V-brakes.  I actually too the Avid brakes from my Idrive and put them on my CDale.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

more of a garage ornament....the chain skips..and is too big for me...the bar is right there...no room between it and the 'boys'...
and mom wants grandchildren to spoil..


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Here is a pic of my GT bike although mine is a 2002. Pic says 2001 but I just read the specs and its the same.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

thats pretty sweet, FS!
we were driging back on base from getting dinner earlier, and passed a guy playing around on his bike out in a field...
I was jealous....I had to come back here..and sit in front of this pc...
He...got muddy....


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

I know the feeling man.  It's frustrating to see others have all the fun.  Give a positive meaning to the phrase:  Getting down and dirty.


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Believe me David when the time grows near,, You will know!!!  I asked a coworker and that place is called Disney world or land.  How far are you from there Dave?




C'mon, you knew Orland-joke has Disney world!!!!

As I told Deeann, it's not that far that I won't come up and visit you and Freeman!  Boy, he needs an ass kicking for his disappearance from IM.com.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

ha!
some day....
my buddy wanted me to get an ATV today...so we can go camping and riding...passed up that opportunity..for now...need that $$ for marketing..


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> C'mon, you knew Orland-joke has Disney world!!!!
> 
> As I told Deeann, it's not that far that I won't come up and visit you and Freeman!  Boy, he needs an ass kicking for his disappearance from IM.com.



Actually I get confused as to which is Disney Land and world.  I actually went to Disney LAND in San Diego last summer.  I thought it sucked.  my wife thought it sucked and my kids also thought it sucked.  Our Six Flags Great Adventure blew it away.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

Disney World RULES...going in March to visit Dave and Sawheet


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

J'Bo,, got one pic of your up sweetie in your pic thread


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Disney World RULES...going in March to visit Dave and Sawheet


wow! You are going to be getting some SERIOUS frequent flyer miles!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Disney World RULES...going in March to visit Dave and Sawheet




AND you'll behave little girl!   

Can't wait till' you get here!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Actually I get confused as to which is Disney Land and world.  I actually went to Disney LAND in San Diego last summer.  I thought it sucked.  my wife thought it sucked and my kids also thought it sucked.  Our Six Flags Great Adventure blew it away.




FS, 

When the family and you get down here, we'll be sure to go to Islands of Adventure.  We'll see if ya'll say it sucks then!

How safe will you be when you and I AND your family are on a ride and all of  a sudden I started bouncing up and down shaking the cart al around while were spinning.  Hope the contraption is strong enough or otherwise, we're all gonna fly wt/ wings!  

PS.  To anyone who comes with a sexual innuendo or comment can see a doctor!  I will pay for your visit personally!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Disney World RULES...going in March to visit Dave and Sawheet


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Here is a pic of my GT bike although mine is a 2002. Pic says 2001 but I just read the specs and its the same.


FIRE,you'll have to transfer that pic in da right Thread!!!!
"Calling All Mountain Bikers"
Sweet ride!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> FS,
> 
> When the family and you get down here, we'll be sure to go to Islands of Adventure.  We'll see if ya'll say it sucks then!
> ...



Actually, my wife said Disney world was no comparison to Disney Land in Fla.  She has been there and said it was a fantastic experience.  
hahahaha  Ok I think you would get my attention real quick jumping around in one of those rides!!!  I think I'd kill ya if you did that to me!!!  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> FIRE,you'll have to transfer that pic in da right Thread!!!!
> "Calling All Mountain Bikers"
> Sweet ride!!!



Thanks Dero,, I'll actually take a pic of My actual bike and post it.  Mine as I stated has some upgrades not shown on the one I posted.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Actually, my wife said Disney world was no comparison to Disney Land in Fla.  She has been there and said it was a fantastic experience.
> hahahaha  Ok I think you would get my attention real quick jumping around in one of those rides!!!  I think I'd kill ya if you did that to me!!!  hahahaha



BTW, your going on all 8 rides at IOA!  If not twice around!  Let's make a game out of it.  We'll drink 8 beers in 5 minutes and then hit the rides!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Oh now your bringing back the Collage days.  I remember having to do something similar.  We'd have to down a beer and shot and run to the next bar another beer/shot and off again.  This went on and on and on.  I think the mapped out area covered 30 bars in an 8 mile radius (something like that.  Villanova in PA.  I still remember seeing the puke on all the sidewalks which was my very own little trail finder. hahaha.  follow the puke to next bar.  hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

bet that was a lovely scent...in the summer....


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Actually it would have been during a semester so it wasn't summer.  but I have no memories of the odors encountered during the challenge. My only vision was to finish numero Uno (which I of course did)  yeaaay for me!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

you sir...are DEDICATED!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

No not dedicated just way to serious at times of compition regardless of what it is.  I'm way too much the perfectionist and way too anal.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> No not dedicated just way to serious at times of compition regardless of what it is.  I'm way too much the perfectionist and way too anal.


I'd hate to see your sock drawer.....probably all matched and sorted by size, color...etc?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Ok this isn't a joke Burner I swear on my kids.....  Yes they are all matched up not only by color (whites in lower drawer, Dress socks in upper, but brands are also seperated.  white ankle socks for example are on the left and the higher white Champion socks right rear, Wigwams front right.   top drawer is  lightest colors left and working towards the right in darkness.   ex:  light gray, gray, light brown,brown, light blue, dark blue to black.   I just assumed everyone did it that way


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Tank top drawer same way.  all whites one area, blues, greens, blacks etc   shirts with sleeves similar fashion but different drawer,  any shirt with a button collar of any type is hung in closet.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

first off..WTF is a wigwam? I thought that was like a teepee or something?

you also have multiple drawers for socks? You have a LOT of socks! 

ok...change of subject....sock talk isn't getting it..


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Wigwam is a type of workout sock.  Yea I agree with the sock talk.  Wanna talk about underwear?  hahahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

ok..I luv a thong on a hot and sexy woman....

I heard that when a woman wears black panties...she wants to get laid...
katie? Is this true?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Bman,, Katie is in the other room that we are talking in ya goof. hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll get her in here...hold a sec....
(goes off yelling Katie's name)


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

ok


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok..I luv a thong on a hot and sexy woman....
> 
> I heard that when a woman wears black panties...she wants to get laid...
> katie? Is this true?


Absolutely.......I wear them all the time, just ask Rusty..........hehehe


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

You guys are too funny, I can't believe your in here talking about socks, HAHAHA...........Fire, you are such a perfectionist, I thought I was bad..........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

Did you know I go through and edit every post I make b/c I hate spelling errors...........


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Well ya got me there Katie. My spelling stinks and I'd go nuts trying to fix it.  As for the G-string, I don't believe you wear one. You need to take a pic of you in one and send it to me. whoohooo


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I like to leave my errors...so my superior intellect will not intimidate the rest of you...


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Mee two!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> You guys are too funny, I can't believe your in here talking about socks, HAHAHA...........Fire, you are such a perfectionist, I thought I was bad..........


we're NOT...we WERE! now..we are talking about women's panties!
so....it IS true!

I knew it!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

Are you all over here now...............I'm going to bed.......good night


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

we...are..everywhere...
muhwahahahaa!

You are leaving us????
oy!
Well, this is my last mid shift...or 2 whole months!
unless you are also on during the day...I'll see you aound!
g'night, Katie!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Are you all over here now...............I'm going to bed.......good night


Night,night Katie!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Good night Katie. sorry i missed you.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

whores!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought FS had cleared this up:
Man-Sluts!

(like u are one to be talking...dave...with almost 20k posts..)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ok this isn't a joke Burner I swear on my kids.....  Yes they are all matched up not only by color (whites in lower drawer, Dress socks in upper, but brands are also seperated.  white ankle socks for example are on the left and the higher white Champion socks right rear, Wigwams front right.   top drawer is  lightest colors left and working towards the right in darkness.   ex:  light gray, gray, light brown,brown, light blue, dark blue to black.   I just assumed everyone did it that way



i think i am in love  sounds like my entire apartment 

no b i think he called you a whore not a post whore 

black panties means you want to get laid? maybe it just means that your wearing black pants and  a black bra? just a thought


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Your in love with me too J'Bo????????????   Your anal also?????  Wow!!!  that is it,, I'm off to Canada and I'm taking my socks with me.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

yes all my friends call me monica from friends cause i have everything in its place and no one should even try to duplicate my organizational skills. you bringing your wife and kids too


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> no b i think he called you a whore not a post whore
> 
> ...


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes all my friends call me monica from friends cause i have everything in its place and no one should even try to duplicate my organizational skills. you bringing your wife and kids too



I don't have a wife anymore. She went to Rome Alaska to become a professional Sled Dog Racer. It was her life long dream.  She said since I'm apparently having some "dreams" of my own, she might as well live one of hers.   So its just you and me Monica,, I mean J'Bo.

That Monica thing is too funny.  I've been called Felix from the Odd Couple tons of times.   I even have a duster and Pledge here at work for the Command Center (computer room).
OOOPs had to edit this post and add a   "hey"


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

you me and monica hey.....that would be one clean and organized house.....bed time for me....night boys


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

my buddy I was staioned in Italy is the same way....
we (about four of us) were at his apartment one day. Just to get a rise out of him...one of us..moved this candle thing from it's position on his coffee table a few inches off side.
he came back into the room...IMMEDIATELY saw the difference..and put it back!
So...we did it again as soon as he went into the other room...again....he replaced it. His brow creased...
so...
yeah...two more times...he actually got MAD!
(we were having a great time....)


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

No NO don't leave already!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

g'night, J!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> my buddy I was staioned in Italy is the same way....
> we (about four of us) were at his apartment one day. Just to get a rise out of him...one of us..moved this candle thing from it's position on his coffee table a few inches off side.
> he came back into the room...IMMEDIATELY saw the difference..and put it back!
> ...



i would get pissed too


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you me and monica hey.....that would be one clean and organized house.....bed time for me....night boys



Just you and me J'bo,, We need to work very hard together to really make a mess of the house and then clean it together the next morning after coffee.   What fun we could have making a mess.  my mind just went where no mind has ever gone before.   Ok have to go look at your pictures again.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Me too burner.  My bro-in-law likes to put fingerprint marks on the underside of my glass table tops.   I've told him to keep it up cause the police were going to need those prints for Identification after I killed him.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i would get pissed too



it's not like we trashed his place....we  moved a candle a couple inches...

It was funny at the time..


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

J'Bo  can't you just stay up a little longer with me?  Just like 3 more hours??????  Please!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> it's not like we trashed his place....we  moved a candle a couple inches...
> 
> It was funny at the time..


 no no a few inches totally disrupts the entire look of the table.  You just have no idea.  I'd slap the back of your hand and make you do 20 pushups.   
You know what else I hate?   you know the chrome bathroom tissue holders next to the bathroom throne?  I hate finger prints or tissue dust on it and clean them daily.(2 kids don't forget)  I also clean the chrome bathroom and kitchen faucets at least 2ice a day.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

the vaccuum is run a minimum of 3 times a day.  and the kitchen tile floor swepts and spot cleaned again at least 2ice a day. Sometimes more.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> no no a few inches totally disrupts the entire look of the table.  You just have no idea.  I'd slap the back of your hand and make you do 20 pushups.
> You know what else I hate?   you know the chrome bathroom tissue holders next to the bathroom throne?  I hate finger prints or tissue dust on it and clean them daily.(2 kids don't forget)  I also clean the chrome bathroom and kitchen faucets at least 2ice a day.



 i hate the same thing


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Burner  you'll like this one.  I have playroom Inspection every Sunday after I wake up.   The kids have to make sure all toys etc are put away. They come down with me and placed at attention during the 2 minute inspection.  I bark orders at them and stuff.  They love it!!!  (Its a game we play, I'm not a hard ass dad I'm a fun dad).  Doing it this way makes it fun for them playing Army and also gets the basement playroom clean at the same time.  Now you tell me,, who is da man!!!    Your response:   Your are fire. your the man.   hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> no no a few inches totally disrupts the entire look of the table.  You just have no idea.  I'd slap the back of your hand and make you do 20 pushups.
> You know what else I hate?   you know the chrome bathroom tissue holders next to the bathroom throne?  I hate finger prints or tissue dust on it and clean them daily.(2 kids don't forget)  I also clean the chrome bathroom and kitchen faucets at least 2ice a day.


HA!
I can just see you now...all over the house with your feather duster!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i hate the same thing



You know we were made for each other don't you J????  PM me your address. I can be there by Friday 05:00am.  Don't worry about being up to let me in.  I'll wait at the door until you wake up.  JUst look out the door when you wake up cause I won't be ringing your doorbell. I don't want to  wake you.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

If your at work don't worry,  I'll wait by your door all day.  (note to me, bring a bottle of water and a protein bar or 2. it may be a long day).


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> HA!
> I can just see you now...all over the house with your feather duster!


No feather duster here bro.  They just push the dust around and into the air.  I use a soft cloth at home and an osterage feather duster here at work with pledge.  Hard to reach behing these tremendous PC stations.l


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Burner  you'll like this one.  I have playroom Inspection every Sunday after I wake up.   The kids have to make sure all toys etc are put away. They come down with me and placed at attention during the 2 minute inspection.  I bark orders at them and stuff.  They love it!!!  (Its a game we play, I'm not a hard ass dad I'm a fun dad).  Doing it this way makes it fun for them playing Army and also gets the basement playroom clean at the same time.  Now you tell me,, who is da man!!!    Your response:   Your are fire. your the man.   hahahaha



so...do you put the smokey the bear hat on? Mirror glasses? 
Atten-shun! Dress right! DRESS!
Ready! FRONT!

Sounds good, bro!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

you kill me.....btw your wife called....she knows about the site and said that the dogs are doing great.....she just ate some buluga with bubba...and shes not coming back


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

Iget the feeling your kids say:
yes sir and no ma'am, don't they?

One of my SSgts' kids are well behaed like that too!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you kill me.....btw your wife called....she knows about the site and said that the dogs are doing great.....she just ate some buluga with bubba...and shes not coming back


Hey she can come back whenever she wants.  She can have the house, I'm getting you and that is all I want.  Oh and my weight room.  I have to have that.  Do you have room at your place for my weight room???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

my gym is right down stairs and across the street....no need for a gym in the house silly


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

Oh, hey FS-
somethng u might enjoy:
Friday evening, Iwas walking into my building for work. Well, a bunch of people were walking out from a promotion ceremony. One of 2nd louies became a 1st and a 1st became captain.

Well, out Lt. Col was walking out a few moments leter as I was talkig with some of the other Lts from a different crew. They turned and gave her theri salutes. I said:
Howdy ma'am and gave her a snappy 1/2 salute.
(just whipped my hand to chest level so as to not get real salute)
It worked...she whipped hers up before she realized it was me!
"Gotcha! Happy Friday, Colonel!"
Guess you had to be there. Fun with the officer corps...
I almost got a butter bar to smack himself with his gym bag once...
Can't help it if he had his bag in the wrong hand...
It was my obligationa dn show of respect to say my greeting and offer a snappy salute...he started to pop up his (got 1/2 way up) before realized what he was doing....
'um..good day, airman'..


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Iget the feeling your kids say:
> yes sir and no ma'am, don't they?
> 
> ...


You mean brain washed don't you?  that is such a control thing.  That is why the military uses such control tactics.  Oh don't get me started.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

In short bro,, Tell your SSGT, they are his kids not his soldgers.   I think he watched the movie  "the great Santini" one two many times.   hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

not that way at all...just very respectable to adults.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Oh, hey FS-
> somethng u might enjoy:
> Friday evening, Iwas walking into my building for work. Well, a bunch of people were walking out from a promotion ceremony. One of 2nd louies became a 1st and a 1st became captain.
> ...


lmfao Bman.. Your fucking awesome bro!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> not that way at all...just very respectable to adults.


don't get me wrong, I'm certain they are and I'm sure your Ssgt is a wonderful dad.  I just don't like that sir no sir stuff at home.  You need to keep those 2 worlds seperate.  That's all  Just disregard bro. I didn't mean to offend you bro.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

as I have said..I have my moments...
especially since she made comment to my 'hawaiian' shirt!
totally within my dress code. izod style shirt. Black, with tan colored palm trees...
so...pay back!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> don't get me wrong, I'm certain they are and I'm sure your Ssgt is a wonderful dad.  I just don't like that sir no sir stuff at home.  You need to keep those 2 worlds seperate.  That's all  Just disregard bro. I didn't mean to offend you bro.


no disrespect taken, bud-
but insteead of saying: yueah...or uh huh.....
yes sir and such


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> No feather duster here bro.  They just push the dust around and into the air.  I use a soft cloth at home and an osterage feather duster here at work with pledge.  Hard to reach behing these tremendous PC stations.l


I put pledge on my duster thingie too!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm hearing you bro.   I just wouldn't want my kids calling me sir.  it's yea Dad or Daddy,  and ok Dad/Daddy or up yours Dad/Daddy.   You get it?   No sirs just Dad or daddy.   Older boy calls me Dad.  My 6 year old calls me Daddy.  You just made me think of them and now I'm home sick.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I put pledge on my duster thingie too!


Outstanding Burner!!!  You can be my Wing Man duster anytime.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'm hearing you bro.   I just wouldn't want my kids calling me sir.  it's yea Dad or Daddy,  and ok Dad/Daddy or up yours Dad/Daddy.   You get it?   No sirs just Dad or daddy.   Older boy calls me Dad.  My 6 year old calls me Daddy.  You just made me think of them and now I'm home sick.


no, not to him, he brought them into the work place once. They said it to us. Perfectly behaved.
I have had friends / know people whose kids that same age...sher terrors...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Outstanding Burner!!!  You can be my Wing Man duster anytime.



as long as you don't make me wear that french maid outfit..again???


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> no, not to him, he brought them into the work place once. They said it to us. Perfectly behaved.
> I have had friends / know people whose kids that same age...sher terrors...


ohhhh I get you now!!  I just knew of people that had their kids call them sir. I thought that was what you meant.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> as long as you don't make me wear that french maid outfit..again???



hahahaha  but you look so damn cute in that outfit B!! hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

It's ok, I'll ask J'bo to wear it instead.  Could you imagine what she would look like in one of those?  Oh damn,, gotta go look at her pics again.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

fire look at your pm's


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

sent you a pic to post instead of the 2nd one you posted...i sent you the wrong one. please delete #2 and post the one i just emailed you....when you get a chance that is.....you miss your family? thats sweet....when are the kids coming back from ALASKA?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> It's ok, I'll ask J'bo to wear it instead.  Could you imagine what she would look like in one of those?  Oh damn,, gotta go look at her pics again.


yes..yes I could....but it is already going tio be a long night...
that would be torture..


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sent you a pic to post instead of the 2nd one you posted...i sent you the wrong one. please delete #2 and post the one i just emailed you....when you get a chance that is.....you miss your family? thats sweet....when are the kids coming back from ALASKA?


I have some good news or bad news sweetie. the kids stayed here so I'll have to bring them along.  I'll also bring Burner to babysit while you and I .........well you know. wink wink.  I see the pic in the mail.  I'm on it now darlen'


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

great..I get to clean the house...AND babysit....
where do I sign???


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

hahahaha  too funny.  be back in a few B. have to do something.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

me too ...stupid reports....


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

All done J'Bo  the task has been completed successfully.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

fs.....dont worry the kids are great....nothing better than a bunch of little ones running around....someone for my 4year old bro to play with.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

hmmnn... deleted pics!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

some reposted ones for you dave....notice the file name


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 2, 2003)

I would like to meet david, tits, IT, and dero.

but i've already met tits... duh

I picked dero to serve drinks


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey cool! Dero will serve us like a waitress?

Hey, when tata comes back to C. FLA we'll have to meet up!!!

I promise, I protect you both!


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> some reposted ones for you dave....notice the file name



WHERE???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

in my photo shoot thread.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh... ok then!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

David the last place I posted a pic of my love J'Bo was in the J'Bo pic thread not her comp thread.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Here is the hotties pic Dave:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=351628


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Here is the hotties pic Dave:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=351628



Geeze, I love that pic too along with really all of them!  

However, shoot the camera guy bc/ he got the WRONG damn angle on this one!

Hey J'bo... no offense!  But we love you... however, FS loves you more!    I love you like a sister.

Did I tell you J'bo that I'm from Montana??  Wanna know the town?






INCESTVILLE, MT


(BTW, no offense to anyone that was borned and raised in Montana!)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

incestville...you sicko...but funny sicko....love yah bro


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

I knew you'd catch that one!    Time to go fishing!

I think I'll go to "the River that runs through it"!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey David have I told you lately that your one really nice guy!!!  I mean your nice to all the guys in here and your like the big brother to all the girls.  high five to you bro.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

Great..... just what I need.  More sisters!!  J'bo knows this one!



I have a dollar for every woman on IM.com (BTW, they can only say it once and the same lady can't say it a gi-zillion times, either!   )  that says they really enjoy me being here or my posts!  

I can tell you this much.  Let's say there was 100 women here!

I'd still have $90 to spend and probably would have to give $5 back bc/ they want their refund!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

hahahahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

mmmmnnn... i didn't think it was funny.......


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

hahahaha  that is even more funny!!!  I'm sorry  I'll stop laughing...shortly.


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

let me know when your done there, sparky!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

ok sparkey is way done by now. its been a week.  hahaha


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

you BETTER have stopped by now!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

Yea I'll think of something new tonight.


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, you know what today is!  It's Sunday and on Sunday I usually go out to eat and believe it or not I have to train my friend!


----------

